# Grand Lodge on Peak 7



## Robert D (Jul 27, 2011)

A friend told me someone he knows has signed a contract to buy a 1BR summer week every year usage at Grand Lodge on Peak 7 for $35,000 and he wanted to know if I thought this was a reasonable price.  It sounds real high to me but I'm not familiar with this resort.  I found a 2BR EY summer week for under $15K on myresortnetwork but didn't find any other summer weeks for sale.  Typically the summer weeks are a small fraction of what winter ski weeks go for in Breck.  Wanted to see if anyone knows what a reasonable price would be for this week.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 27, 2011)

Robert D said:


> A friend told me someone he knows has signed a contract to buy a 1BR summer week every year usage at Grand Lodge on Peak 7 for $35,000 and he wanted to know if I thought this was a reasonable price.  It sounds real high to me but I'm not familiar with this resort.  I found a 2BR EY summer week for under $15K on myresortnetwork but didn't find any other summer weeks for sale.  Typically the summer weeks are a small fraction of what winter ski weeks go for in Breck.  Wanted to see if anyone knows what a reasonable price would be for this week.




Reasonable price? :hysterical:  That almost made me pass out. Heck NO that's not a reasonable price! even the $15,000 price you found is WAY to high.

Rescind that contract immediatly! If he's patient he should be able to pick up a larger unit on the resale market a couple of thousand dollars, possibly even LESS than $1,000.

For that matter, it's not that tough to trade into either Grand Lodge or Grand Timber (sister resorts) during the summer. Here's the exchanges we've made into this resort. BTW, the Grand Regency unit I'm using cost me $285 on the resale market and has MF's that are currently $285.

 Grand Regency Resort at Thousand Hills 
GTO
Unit: G211E (1 bedroom)
Week: 22  Sat, June 02, 2012
Sat, June 09, 2012  


  Confirmed To:  
  Grand Timber Lodge • GTR
Unit: 2BEDB (2 bedrooms)
Sun, July 
Sun, July   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Exchange

 Grand Regency Resort at Thousand Hills 
GTO
Unit: G211E (1 bedroom)
Week: 22  Sat, June 04, 2011
Sat, June 11, 2011  

  Confirmed To:  
  Grand Lodge on Peak 7 • GP7
Unit: 2BEDA (2 bedrooms)
Sat, September ** 
Sat, September **
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Accommodation Certificate         
   013681479 

  Confirmed To:  
  Grand Timber Lodge • GTR
Unit: 2BEDAB (2 bedrooms)
Week: 28  Sat, July 11, 2009 
Sat, July 18, 2009


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have taken a look around the internet and there doesn't appear to be a great number of resale weeks available for Grand Lodge on Peak 7. Still, this in not a difficult area to exchange into using I.I. for the summer months. As I posted above, we've successfully exchanged into Grand Timber Lodge twice and Grand Lodge on Peak 7 once using either an accomadation certificate or an inexpensive week picked up off e-Bay. I don't believe one could justify paying $35,000 for a one bedroom unit, or even $15,000, when a cheap one bedroom unit in an overdeveloped area such as Branson can pull 2 bedroom units at this resort.


----------



## roadtriper (Jul 28, 2011)

I've twice stayed at Valdoro Mountian Lodge in a beautiful 2 bedroom  Aug/Sept  rented from private parties for less $1,000 a week.  Breck is kinda sleepy in the "Off" season   there are plenty of lodging options avail.  35K will buy a lot of vacations!  your friend should walk away!   Rt


----------



## exyeh (Jul 29, 2011)

It is a huge difference between a non-prime time ski season exchange and a one for prime ski. I don't think there is resale on the market for grand lodge 7 now. Since no resale, the price is the price developer asks. If you want it cheaper, you have to wait until resale shows up.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 29, 2011)

I hope your friend has time to rescind.  VERY expensive.  We just bought a ski week in Summit County for $365, closing included, on eBay, and it's a SKI week, twice the size.  Sure it's used, but all timeshares are used by someone else before you arrive for your week.


----------

